# Solved: MacBook Pro stuck on "headphone" setting



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

The other night I was watching some YouTube vids while my hubby was working on the other computer. In an effort to keep from disturbing him, I was using headphones...I've since taken the headphones out, but the jack has a red light coming from it and the sound doesn't work without the headphones. What gives?

Thanks!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess I should have Dogpiled (just doesn't roll off the tongue quite like "googling") the answer before posting here. D'oh! Anyway, I found the answer at THIS forum, but I will say that I had better luck with the q-tip than I did with the toothpick (toothpick cracked) and you have to be a SMIDGE rough with it to get it to work.

Hope that helps someone else, even though I think it's a ridiculous fix!


----------

